# Bonne Saint Valentin !



## Titov (14 Février 2004)

Vous ne me connaissez pas, moi non plus. Mais nous partageons toutes et tous une passion, celle du Mac.

Alors bonne Saint Valentin, fête des amoureux, de tous les amoureux.

Au Québec, que je connais assez bien, la Saint Valentin n'est pas réservée aux seuls amants mais à tous les gens qui s'aiment. C'est un peu plus la fête de l'Amour. On en a tous besoin.

Si tous les Mac users voulaient se donner la main, on en ferait une ronde...

Ces forums sont autant de mains tendues.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Alors bonne Saint Valentin, fête des amoureux, de tous les amoureux.
> ....
> Si tous les Mac users voulaient se donner la main, on en ferait une ronde...



J'aurais bien dit une partouze mais bon ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










> Ces forums sont autant de mains tendues.








 c'est très vrai ici .. quoique plutôt certains doigts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Profite bien de ta journée


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

T'es enrhumé Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

_et même "bon à rien du tout"_






_z'avez vu, j'ai même pas ralé pour le titre du sujet en capitales !_


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _et même "bon à rien du tout"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien ce titre


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce titre



c'est un de mes titres de gloire...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne me connaissez pas, moi non plus. Mais nous partageons toutes et tous une passion, celle du Mac.
> 
> Alors bonne Saint Valentin, fête des amoureux, de tous les amoureux.
> 
> ...



Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il chie pas la honte, lui...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2004)

La Saint Valentin n'a qu'un interêt: contrairement aux fêtes de famille, celle là on peut la boycotter... Je dirais même: on doi(g)t.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2004)

Grossier personnage !!!


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous partageons toutes et tous une passion, celle du Mac.



Rien n'est moins sûr mon petit.


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne me connaissez pas, moi non plus.



quel bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous partageons toutes et tous une passion, celle du Mac.
> 
> Alors bonne Saint Valentin, fête des amoureux, de tous les amoureux.



je vois pas le rapport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Au Québec, que je connais assez bien, la Saint Valentin n'est pas réservée aux seuls amants mais à tous les gens qui s'aiment. C'est un peu plus la fête de l'Amour. On en a tous besoin.



Marc Dutroux aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Si tous les Mac users voulaient se donner la main, on en ferait une ronde...



j'adore ce genre d'image, j'imagine la secte en pleine beatitude débile, tous opérés pour avoir un cable firewire à la place de la bitte et un lecteur zip pour remplacer la vulve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Genre on croise ce genre d'allumés, moi j'organise un bal trap avec ces ploucs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Ces forums sont autant de mains tendues.



attention les doigts "gnnniak" hin hin hin


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La Saint Valentin n'a qu'un interêt: contrairement aux fêtes de famille, celle là on peut la boycotter... Je dirais même: on doi(g)t.



chacun son truc... moi je boycotte le tout... surtout les fêtes de famille


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2004)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il est difficile de baffer ses parents si ils insistent


----------



## anntraxh (14 Février 2004)

Sa Majesté l'Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il est difficile de baffer ses parents si ils insistent



Bah, c'est juste une question d'entraînement, tu sais ... si tu baffes ta copine à la saint-valentin, le jour de son anniv, le jour anniversaire de votre rencontre, et à quelques autres occasions ... ça peut aider ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tu peux t'entraîner sur les gosses aussi ... pour les parents , faut voir si y a espérance d'héritage ou non ... !


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est juste une question d'entraînement, tu sais ... si tu baffes ta copine à la saint-valentin, le jour de son anniv, le jour anniversaire de votre rencontre, et à quelques autres occasions ... ça peut aider !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



annthraxh, ça te ressemble pas ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Encore une comme ça, et on vas finir par me soupçonner ou m'accuser de te donner des cours de "mauvais esprit"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




attention tu vas finir comme moi


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2004)

Comme toi ???
C'est à dire ??

Précise ta pensée, vieille sole !!!


----------



## anntraxh (14 Février 2004)

ne JAMAIS se fier aux apparences ... à ton âge, le Grib ,  je croyais que ce point élémentaire de survie était acquis ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui sait à quoi je ressemble, hé ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ne JAMAIS se fier aux apparences ... à ton âge, le Grib ,  je croyais que ce point élémentaire de survie était acquis ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement maintenant que tu le dis


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> vieille sole



Gribouille n'est pas vieille! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ann' :


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est un de mes titres de gloire...


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne me connaissez pas, moi non plus. Mais nous partageons toutes et tous une passion, celle du Mac.
> Alors bonne Saint Valentin, fête des amoureux, de tous les amoureux.
> Au Québec, que je connais assez bien, la Saint Valentin n'est pas réservée aux seuls amants mais à tous les gens qui s'aiment. C'est un peu plus la fête de l'Amour. On en a tous besoin.
> Si tous les Mac users voulaient se donner la main, on en ferait une ronde...
> Ces forums sont autant de mains tendues.


Salut Thierry et merci pour ton post ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ne sois pas déçu du peu de réactions positives qu'a suscité ton post (et encore, je reste poli !).
En ces temps-ci, il n'est pas de bon ton d'écrire des choses "tendres et délicates" dans le Bar ... ou tu te fais insulter de gros gnan-gnan par la meute de ceux qui croient détenir la vérité en éructant des insanités, ou tu n'as aucune réponse de la part de ceux "qui voudraient bien", mais qui "n'osent pas" !
Le Bar n'appartient plus à tous ceux qui veulent échanger dans une ambiance amicale et détendue, mais à ceux qui gueulent le plus fort...
Tiens, ce matin, j'ai rangé mes fleurs et mes colombes ... elles en avaient marre de ces combats d'arrière-garde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour te consoler un peu, dis-toi que ton post a fait plaisir à au moins une personne : moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est pas beaucoup, mais c'est quand meme ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, Thierry, j'espère bien te relire un de ces jours dans le meme registre...
Amitié !
ps : une ronde à deux ... c'est déjà un début !!!


----------



## Titov (16 Février 2004)

&lt;En ces temps-ci, il n'est pas de bon ton d'écrire des choses "tendres et délicates" dans le Bar ... ou tu te fais insulter de gros gnan-gnan par la meute de ceux qui croient détenir la vérité en éructant des insanités, ou tu n'as aucune réponse de la part de ceux "qui voudraient bien", mais qui "n'osent pas" !
Le Bar n'appartient plus à tous ceux qui veulent échanger dans une ambiance amicale et détendue, mais à ceux qui gueulent le plus fort...


Merci à toi.&gt;

Je suis ces forums depuis 4 ans. Je suis bien sûr déçu car c'est la première fois que j'écrivais ici. J'ai pris un vent...

Il y a un aristocratie qui c'est formée avec toutes ces étoiles de couleurs et qui veut imposer son ton.

Je retourne dans les autres catégories, celles des MacUsers d'en bas. Au moins là-bas, on parle de Mac plutôt que de son ego. Là-bas on construit plutôt qu'on détruit, là-bas on aide plutôt qu'on rejette. Je leur laisse leurs étoiles de général de république bananière et je vais rejoindre mes potes. La communauté Mac n'a rien à voir avec ces pédants.

Un jour la minorité silencieuse de ceux qui n'osent pas reprendra peut être le pouvoir? En fait, je m'en fous. On a les forums qu'on mérite.

Merci à toi et bonne journée.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Mon ego, va bien merci !!

Fume !
C'est du belge.

Merci à thebig pour la couche sup...


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

Posté par Gribouille :
Marc Dutroux aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------------------
Je trouve cette allusion totalement inutile et déplacée dans ce post ...
Je t'ai déjà connu mieux inspiré...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Une ronde à deux ... c'est déjà un début !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Salut Thierry et merci pour ton post !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tout pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> &lt;En ces temps-ci, il n'est pas de bon ton d'écrire des choses "tendres et délicates" dans le Bar ... ou tu te fais insulter de gros gnan-gnan par la meute de ceux qui croient détenir la vérité en éructant des insanités, ou tu n'as aucune réponse de la part de ceux "qui voudraient bien", mais qui "n'osent pas" !
> Le Bar n'appartient plus à tous ceux qui veulent échanger dans une ambiance amicale et détendue, mais à ceux qui gueulent le plus fort...
> Merci à toi.&gt;
> 
> ...




Je pense que tu oublies quelque chose, c'est que parfois il faut savoir jouer et accepter une opinion contradictoire. Le virtuel est comme la vie, tu as les gens cons, les gens  intelligents, les gens méchants, les gens gentils, les gens heureux et ceux qui ne le sont pas... Mais tu as des gens en face de toi... et à ton avis pourquoi sont-ils là?
Tu te sens exclu parce que tu es heureux et bien d'autres se sentent exclus pour le contraire.
Donc n'as-tu jamais pensé que l'aspect tendre et délicat dont tu parles puisse être une insulte jetée au visage de ceux qui ne croient plus?... 
N'as tu jamais pensé que malgré tout une moquerie subie n'enlève rien à ce que tu as dis?...
N'as-tu jamais pensé que le rire est parfois la dernière arme du désespoir? 
Tu penses qu'il y a des catégories mais qui les crée?... 
Tu nous dis que tu retournes en bas dans ta catégorie mais qui t'as dit qu'il y avait? 
Tu crois peut être que ceux qui jouent n'aident pas? 
Tu crois peut être que le virtuel est un monde où tout le monde doit être gentil, avoir ton humour, être heureux tous les jours où il faut l'être? 
Fais-tu partie de ces gens qui ne regardent pas dans la rue les SDF, qui croient que la rage c'est un don du diable, une malédiction à laisser à ceux qui souffrent et qu'il vaut mieux regarder ailleurs?


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Nephou qui simmisce:</font><hr />
Il est vrai que lon ne peut nier laspect prâliné et dragéifié (certains rajouteraient « lubrifié » mais ils ségareraient) dune telle fête populaire. Son code universel, marquetté (pouf pouf) et médiatisé fait frémir le poil de plus dun rebelle (et pas seulement de mai) / dur à cuire / altermondialiste, contestataire de tout poil (et présentement hérissé si vous suivez un peu). Il est tentant alors, pour prouver sa différence, de crier « au mouton » à défaut de pouvoir le faire « au loup »  vu que lon hurle avec eux  à moins que cela ne soit linverse.
Je vois quelque chose de positif ans cette fête : elle permet de se rappeler de lexistance de lautre et pas seulement de lautre, chéri, que lon célèbre dans la lingerie, les fleurs et la confiserie mais aussi dautre couples, dautres solitudes. On fait un peu plus attention à ce que lon voit et perçoit. Cest loccasion doublier un peu sa personne. Il est déplorable (ou va le monde, Dieu me tripote, au va le monde) quil faille tout ce battage pour en arriver là. Mais cet élan du 14 février peut donner envie de faire attention à lautre tout au long de lannée. Qui sait

Sur ce, que les ddétenteurs de pistolet à merde samusent si ils le souhaitent.

read you soon


[/QUOTE]


----------



## tomtom (16 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, que les ddétenteurs de pistolet à merde samusent si ils le souhaitent.



MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et vive la Saint Valentin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive Noël 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive la Fête des mères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive la Fête des pères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive les congés payés et la sauce barbecue


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois peut être que le virtuel est un monde où tout le monde doit être gentil, avoir ton humour, être heureux tout les jours où il faut l'être?
> Fais-tu partie de ces gens qui ne regardent pas dans la rue les SDF, qui croient que la rage c'est un don du diable, une malédiction à laisser à ceux qui souffrent et qu'il vaut mieux regarder ailleurs?


Comme tout le monde (j'espère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'ai un coeur ou se cotoient l'Amour et la Haine dans un équilibre parfois difficile et bancal ...
Je dis "parfois", parce que la plupart du temps, c'est l'Amour qui est prépondérant ... question de caractère sans doute et ... de chance ... surtout !
Cela n'empeche pas d'avoir les "yeux grands ouverts", mais de préférer vouloir partager des moments de tendresse que des moments de colère ...
Je suis un "utopiste grandeur nature" qui croit encore que le bonheur est contagieux ou susceptible de l'etre ...! Désolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je préfère de loin une main tendue qu'un poing levé !
Maintenant, à tous ceux qui seraient tentés de croire qu'il m'est facile de "conter fleur bleue" parce que la vie m'a épargnée ... je répondrais : "vous n'en savez rien !" ... et peut etre est-ce à cause d'une "main tendue" au hasard de mes rencontres que je suis comme je suis ...!
Rien n'est "blanc", ni "noir" ... parfois on a la vie qu'on mérite, parfois c'est le destin qui vous l'apporte sur un plateau de merde ou d'argent, parfois on ne choisit rien du tout ... on subit c'est tout !


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

Je peux comprendre qu'un gars qui a une vie de merde dans un monde de merde ait envie de pousser des coups de gueule pour se soulager, quitte à tabasser son voisin innocent dans un accès de colère bien compréhensible (à condition, bien entendu que je ne sois pas le voisin en question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais de là à dénigrer SYSTEMATIQUEMENT tous les posts faisant référence à des valeurs telles que l'Amour ou l'Amitié pour ne citer qu'elles ... c'est de l'acharnement qui, je crois, n'apporte absolument rien à celui qui le commet, si ce n'est de continuer à piétiner dans sa propre merde et d'éclabousser les autres...!
Oui, le bonheur existe ... quelque part ... encore faut-il se donner les moyens de le trouver !
Non ! on est pas tous égaux devant le bonheur ou le malheur, mais ça remonte à la nuit des temps et ça durera encore plus que la nuit des temps ... je préfère chercher le coin de ciel bleu dans un ciel d'orage que tenter de connaitre ou la foudre va tomber ...
A chacun son truc !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Je crois surtout qu'il y a ceux qui prenent tout au premier degré et les autres. Ceux qui postent un truc et qui, parce que derrière il y a un tir de barrage crient au scandale (c'est la première fois que je poste et je me fais jetter: vous êtes tous des enfoirés et je retourne chez moi), ceux qui disent lire les forums depuis des années mais ne voient pas que cela s'est toujours passé comme ca au bar, qui balancent le sempiternel discours des "anciens qui jouent entre eux" contre les "pauvres nouveaux sans défense qui se font lapider", qui face à ca se positionnent en soldats du bien, du bon goût et du sentiment dégoulinant devant lequel il faut absolument verser une larme sous peine d'être taxé "d'aristocratie", de "généraux de république bananière" (sic), j'en passe et des meilleures, "ceux qui n'osent pas répondre", pauvres petits êtres sans défense balancés en cas de post peace and love en pature aux assassins virtuels.

Grande tirade du deux: "je retourne en bas, le front haut et ma dignité par devers moi, rejoindre la masse immense des silencieux, des sans grade, des victimes des forums a qui on supprime toute liberté de parole". La liberté de parole c'est pouvoir s'exprimer, ce qui a été fait. Ce n'est pas exiger que tous soient d'accord avec tous.

Je ne vois même pas pourquoi je prends 5 minutes pour répondre. C'est totalement ridicule, et ca revient périodiquement : dans pas longtemps on va de nouveau y avoir droit. C'est quand, la fête à noeud noeud?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois même pas pourquoi je prends 5 minutes pour répondre. C'est totalement ridicule, et ca revient périodiquement : dans pas longtemps on va de nouveau y avoir droit. C'est quand, la fête à noeud noeud?











 c'est mardi


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois même pas pourquoi je prends 5 minutes pour répondre. C'est totalement ridicule, et ca revient périodiquement : dans pas longtemps on va de nouveau y avoir droit. C'est quand, la fête à noeud noeud?



Bientôt... Jeudi, après les raviolis, on assistera à une distribution de râteaux.


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est mardi



On doit pas avoir les mêmes sources alors !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Je peux comprendre qu'un gars qui a une vie de merde dans un monde de merde ait envie de pousser des coups de gueule pour se soulager, quitte à tabasser son voisin innocent dans un accès de colère bien compréhensible (à condition, bien entendu que je ne sois pas le voisin en question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vois-tu ce qui me géne c'est moins l'aspect "je suis heureux, tout le monde s'aime" que l'aspect sectaire de son propos le : "je retourne en bas". 


Pour revenir à ce que tu disais sur le fait de taper son voisin et pour faire un parallèle, lorsqu'un animal te montre les crocs soit c'est qu'il est fou, soit c'est qu'il a mal, soit c'est qu'il a peur... Après à toi de voir si tu lui tends la main au risque de te faire mordre ou pas, si tu lui tournes le  dos pour partir en courant au risque de te faire mordre aussi ou si tu prends le temps... 
Or poster une fois et puis partir parce qu'en face il y a l'autre avec son altérité et que cela te dérange je trouve ça gênant...

Quand au fait d'éclabousser l'autre comme tu dis désolé mais la vie c'est aussi ça et c'est dans la merde que poussent les plus belles fleurs avec un peu de soin.

J'ai très conscience que mon propos est ici d'un optimisme presque consommé car je n'aime pas plus que quiconque me faire mordre mais je préfère comprendre et me confronter à l'altérité plutôt que de me  cantonner à un sectarisme de bon aloi tellement plus confortable. 

Y a t-il un jeu ici sûrement faut-il y jouer sans doute... car le jeu c'est la vie...


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> il y a l'autre avec son altérité et que cela te dérange je trouve ça gênant...



À encadrer non, vrai jadore cet extrait.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2004)

houlala ça dérape si TibomonG4 post un message de 11 lignes


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Vos gueules, les anciens! tas de généraux de pacotilles!

Vous est-il arrivé, du haut de vos palais de marbre et d'or, de penser a ces pauvres enfants qui n'ont jamais eu de playmobils? pensez vous parfois a ces vies que vous brisez d'un post assassin? A tous ces nioubies qui tremblent en bas, dans leurs terriers, n'ayant jamais vu le jour, et pour qui jamais le roi des étés ne s'est levé sur un paysage? Vous ne saurez jamais le bonheur qu'il y a a sentir une margueritte fraichement coupée dans un océan de coquelicots. Et... J'ôse: Vous n'êtes pas gentils!!!! (voilà, c'est dit). Vous ne pensez qu'a boire et à vomir!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> houlala ça dérape si TibomonG4 post un message de 11 lignes



Oui, l'heure est grave semble t-il!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Vous pouvez verser vos dons pour les nioubles martyrs directement à Amok...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez verser vos dons pour les nioubles martyrs directement à Amok...



Petites coupures, usagées, dont les numéros ne se suivent pas, et ne comportant aucune marque. A votre bon coeur, c'est pour les emmener a la foire du trone faire leur baptème de l'air!


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

On m'a dit que je trouverai plein de fumier ici. Ça tombe bien, j'en ai besoin pour faire pousser les rosiers que j'ai offert à mon épouse samedi !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)A tous ces nioubies qui tremblent en bas, dans leurs terriers, n'ayant jamais vu le jour, et pour qui jamais le roi des étés ne s'est levé sur un paysage? (...)



t'as bien saisi l'état de mon apparte


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que je trouverai plein de fumier ici. Ça tombe bien, j'en ai besoin pour faire pousser les rosiers que j'ai offert à mon épouse samedi !


Argh ! qu'est-ce que c'est que cet avatar bébert ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> À encadrer non, vrai jadore cet extrait.



Merci


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! qu'est-ce que c'est que cet avatar bébert ?



Argh bis ! Je le découvre aussi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la nouvelle blague de  The Joy of Tech !!!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que je trouverai plein de fumier ici. Ça tombe bien, j'en ai besoin pour faire pousser les rosiers que j'ai offert à mon épouse samedi !



Voila un mec bien! Un exemple! Grand seigneur le Bebert: pas des roses, les rosiers, carrément. On sent l'oppulence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour tes maitresses, tu t'es fendu de quoi?


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois même pas pourquoi je prends 5 minutes pour répondre. C'est totalement ridicule, et ca revient périodiquement : dans pas longtemps on va de nouveau y avoir droit. C'est quand, la fête à noeud noeud?


Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que le bonheur ne paie plus ... c'est devenu un truc ringard ... limite honteux du style : "excusez-moi de me sentir parfois heureux ! excusez-moi aussi de n'avoir pas eu une enfance malheureuse, de ne pas avoir été battu par mes parents, d'avoir eu une bonne éducation, d'avoir une famille "normale" dans un environnement "normal", etc... etc..."
Si t'es dans ce cas, un conseil : "ferme ta gueule gros noeud-noeud ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ringard de mes deux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ... connard de bourge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non ! Maintenant, pour avoir droit à la parole, faut etre "glauque", porter sur ses épaules toute la misère du monde, etre dépressif et/ou suicidaire, voir dans les autres le reflet de sa propre détresse ... là, t'as droit de juger, d'insulter, de montrer du doigt, d'éructer, de dégueuler sur les autres ... en fait, dans ce cas t'as tous les droits et meme les bien-pensants te pardonneront parce que "ben ... c'est pas de ta faute !!!"

Bienvenue dans le "bar-réalité" et dans la glauquitude...!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voila un mec bien! Un exemple! Grand seigneur le Bebert: pas des roses, les rosiers, carrément. On sent l'oppulence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cher Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout est dans les racines


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ferme ta gueule gros noeud-noeud !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A l'aide! je suis victime d'une attaque frontale de la part d'un ancien ancien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Modérateurs!


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue dans le "bar-réalité" et dans la glauquitude...!!!



Je préfèrais le temps de la nasitude !


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A l'aide! je suis victime d'une attaque frontale de la part d'un ancien ancien!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Qu'est-ce qu'on peut etre cons quand on s'y met !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

N'empeche !!!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Et toi, big, t'as offert quoi? Un grand baobab en souvenir du temps de ta splendeur?


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, big, t'as offert quoi? Un grand baobab en souvenir du temps de ta splendeur?







Euh non ! Une plante carnivore de 4,50 mètres et 25 litres de "substral" digestif ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma femme en a été toute émoustillée ... tellement émoustillée d'ailleurs qu'elle a disparu dans un grand "glopf" de bonheur !!!


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voila un mec bien! Un exemple! Grand seigneur le Bebert: pas des roses, les rosiers, carrément. On sent l'oppulence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups, je m'ai trompé, un rosier, pas des ! Mais avec plusieurs branches qui donnent des fleurs de mai à décembre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben vi, je fais dans l'utile, j'ai 2000 m2 de terrain à remplir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toutes les fêtes y passent pour acheter un arbre, une plante et elle adore ça hihihi.
Et en bon marri soumis, je creuse les trous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Pour les maitresses, je ne fréquente que celles de mes gamins, quand je vais les chercher à la sortie de l'école.


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et en bon marri soumis, je creuse les trous !


Tiens, ça me fait repenser à Berg l'Inuit (Ice pour les intimes) qui se balladait toujours avec son trou à peche sur le dos ... fais gaffe !!!


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh non ! Une plante carnivore de 4,50 mètres et 25 litres de "substral" digestif ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça c'est un super idée ! C'est son aniversaire dans 4 jours ! Merci JL !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un homme heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vite le napalm, le tnt, Gribouille vite fait quelque chose


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est un super idée ! C'est son aniversaire dans 4 jours ! Merci JL !!!


Je t'en prie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le seul inconvénient, c'est qu'il faut 72 heures pour la digestion et que pendant ce temps-là elle arrete pas de roter ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je parle de la plante hein !)
Si c'est pas ta conscience qui t'empeche de dormir, le bruit, lui, s'en charge !!!


----------



## gribouille (16 Février 2004)

ce que je viens de lire ne fais que me confirmer que le rôle que j'ai décidé de jouer dans ces forums, est le bon !

Voilà pourquoi :  Parceque quand on se plaint de une ou deux personne en écrivant des "ils" des "ceux qui", des "la meute de ceux qui croient détenir la vérité" , un gars", "l'autre"  etc. cela prouve que les plaignants n'on que la moitié d'une paire de couilles pour ne pas pouvoir oser aller jusqu'au bout. Quand quelqu'un vous emmerde, dites le lui directement. Arrêtez de vous comporter comme des tapioles en "criant à l'envahisseur" et "au loup". 

Que l'on se plaigne de mon attitude, soit. Mais moi ça ne me pose aucun problème, et je le revendique, je l'assume sans contrefaçon... _ comme dirais l'autre _





 et je me rends bien compte que ça ne dérange en fin de compte que les faulx culs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait repenser à Berg l'Inuit (Ice pour les intimes) qui se balladait toujours avec son trou à peche sur le dos ... fais gaffe !!!



Tite blague philosophico-intello-masturbatoire:

Un camion transporte un trou... d'un coup le chauffeur s'arrête et s'aperçoit qu'il a perdu son chargement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il recule et tombe dans le trou qu'il transportait


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

bebert le roi de l'épine a dit:
			
		

> Oups, je m'ai trompé, un rosier, pas des ! Mais avec plusieurs branches qui donnent des fleurs de mai à décembre !



C'est magnifique. J'ai hâte de voir ca! Un rosier à plusieurs branches?! Ce doit être hyper rare, ca.



			
				bebert dit "le plantoir" a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les fêtes y passent pour acheter un arbre, une plante et elle adore ça hihihi.



Bebert, des comme toi on n'en fait plus depuis que Big a cassé le moule, hihihi.



			
				bebert dit "lsortie des écoles" a dit:
			
		

> je ne fréquente que celles de mes gamins, quand je vais les chercher à la sortie de l'école.



Tu as raison: si il faut coucher pour assurer des bonnes notes a ta descendance, il ne faut pas hésiter. Et avec le prof de gym, c'est pas trop hard?


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> cela prouve que les plaignants n'on que la moitié d'une paire de couilles pour ne pas pouvoir oser aller jusqu'au bout







J'ai utilisé l'autre moitié pour te signaler nommément que je trouvais ta remarque sur dutroux inutile et déplacée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ! tu peux me la rendre maintenant !!!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de vous comporter comme des tapioles en criant  "au loup".



surtout que je n'ai pas que ca a foutre moi!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Dieu en personne à répondu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 triple génuflexion post-threadesque


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé l'autre moitié pour te signaler nommément que je trouvais ta remarque sur dutroux inutile et déplacée !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est ça rendons à JL ce qui est à JL Livre X psaume 69 verset 1


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Gniarg... ça y est on rigole de nouveau... comme quoi la patience paye toujours !!

Bon, thebig, tu pues.

VOilà.

Na.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, thebig, tu pues.


Ha, enfin un qui prends le temps de réfléchir avant de poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci sonnyboy, sans toi ce serait vraiment le bordel ici


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ça rendons à JL ce qui est à JL livre X psaume 69 verset 1



C'est mon psaume préféré!


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison: si il faut coucher pour assurer des bonnes notes a ta descendance, il ne faut pas hésiter. Et avec le prof de gym, c'est pas trop hard?



Avec un enfant à moitié autiste, je vais avoir beaucoup de mal !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'arrête


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha, enfin un qui prends le temps de réfléchir avant de poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, effectivement, j'ai refléchi, c'est parfaitement prémédité.


----------



## tomtom (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pourquoi :  Parceque quand on se plaint de une ou deux personne en écrivant des "ils" des "ceux qui", des "la meute de ceux qui croient détenir la vérité" , un gars", "l'autre"  etc. cela prouve que les plaignants n'on que la moitié d'une paire de couilles pour ne pas pouvoir oser aller jusqu'au bout. Quand quelqu'un vous emmerde, dites le lui directement. Arrêtez de vous comporter comme des tapioles en "criant à l'envahisseur" et "au loup".



Gribouille, tu m'emmerde


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Tom tom, faut relire.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Ceci dit, indépendement de la taille des couilles, l'utilisation du terme "ceux" est parfois utile.

Exemple, me concernant :

"Ceux qui ne m'aiment pas..." ==&gt; je vais quand même pas m'amuser à les citer tous.


----------



## gribouille (16 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Gribouille :
> Marc Dutroux aussi
> 
> 
> ...





Thebig, Laisse mon inspiration tranquille, elle se porte très bien. 

Je sais ce qu'est la pedophilie, pour l'avoir subie... 

J'ai déscidé d'en rire car c'est ma meilleur solution pour dépasser la souffrance... ce qui est fait, est fait.



La politique est déconseillée sur ces forums, j'adhère à 100% avec cette notion, mais j'entrave volontairement cette fois ci ce précepte.
J'habitais la belgique au moment de "cette affaire", et j'ai fait la marche blanche.
Je ne sais pas qi toi tu as vécu ça dans ta jeunesse. Mais dans le cas où ce ne serais pas le cas, directement ou indirectement : là aussi, avant 
de crier gare aux choses qui fâchent, et de porter un regard bienpensant sur ce que l'on à pas vécu... on se tait.
Les victimes de ce genre d'actes, n'on que FOUTTRE de votre compassion.
Chercher réellement qui sont les coupables, et les porter par la peau du cul devant un juge est le devoir de toute personne. Pas seulement celui de la police... surtout quabnd tout le monde sait que les vrais commanditaires, par l'inaction des pleuresues estomaquées et des élus ou représantants de la justice, continuerons en toute impunité à agir puisque seul le dealer seras condamné.



Je ne cherche pas à porter le flambeau pour toutes les autres victimes... mais ce dont je suis sur et je le redit, on en a que fouttre que cela vous attriste. c'est trop tard.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Gribouille, tu m'emmerde



Comme quoi vaut mieux tard que jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La précocité n'étant pas franchement agréable


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cherche pas à porter le flambeau pour toutes les autres victimes... mais ce dont je suis sur et je le redit, on en a que fouttre que cela vous attriste. c'est trop tard.


----------



## gribouille (16 Février 2004)

mais bon quoi que tu penses de moi... ou quoi que je puisse dire.... je t'apprecie Thebig

qunad mêm oui ....

c'est tout


 et je suis toujours sincère


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)




----------



## macelene (16 Février 2004)

> Je ne cherche pas à porter le flambeau pour toutes les autres victimes... mais ce dont je suis sur et je le redit, on en a que fouttre que cela vous attriste. c'est trop tard.






			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mais bon quoi que tu penses de moi... ou quoi que je puisse dire.... je t'apprecie Thebig
> 
> qunad mêm oui ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mais bon quoi que tu penses de moi... ou quoi que je puisse dire.... je t'apprecie Thebig
> qunad mêm oui ....
> c'est tout
> et je suis toujours sincère


...et tu sais très bien que c'est réciproque !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'allais dire un tas d'autres choses, mais je vais encore me faire taxer de gnagnannerie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P... de forum quand meme !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mais bon quoi que tu penses de moi... ou quoi que je puisse dire.... je t'apprecie Thebig



Ben moi non.


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non.


Ouais mais venant de toi, je m'en fiche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf ! sacré sonny va !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Enfin t'as encore perdu une occasion de la planter, faut pas oublier...


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin t'as encore perdu une occasion de la planter, faut pas oublier...


...ben quoi ! ça peut arriver à tout le monde ! non ???


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Non, à moi jamais.

C'est le métier ça, fils du désert...


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le métier ça, fils du désert...


A propos de désert, j'en suis privé aujourd'hui ... suis arrivé en retard à la cantine ce midi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et tout ça à cause de vos conneries !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Trop marrant...

Impayable...

Gigantesque !

Allez file !


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez file !


J'aime bien quand tu me dis : "Allez file !" ... t'en serais presque sympa !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Je t'assure que je suis pas sympa.

Vraiment.


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je t'assure que je suis pas sympa.


...fais quand meme gaffe de ne pas partir en fumée avec ta clope aux lèvres car ... qui trop abrase mal éteint !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : avoue ! hein ! avoue qu'elle est bien nase celle-là !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Ben, oui et alors ???


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben, oui et alors ???


ben ... alors ... rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était juste pour que tu me dises encore une fois : "Allez file !!!"


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



ca abrase velu!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Ouais...qu'est ce qu'on rigole !!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu oublies quelque chose, c'est que parfois il faut savoir jouer et accepter une opinion contradictoire. Le virtuel est comme la vie, tu as les gens cons, les gens  intelligents, les gens méchants, les gens gentils, les gens heureux et ceux qui ne le sont pas... Mais tu as des gens en face de toi... et à ton avis pourquoi sont-ils là?
> Tu te sens exclu parce que tu es heureux et bien d'autres se sentent exclus pour le contraire.
> Donc n'as-tu jamais pensé que l'aspect tendre et délicat dont tu parles puisse être une insulte jetée au visage de ceux qui ne croient plus?...
> N'as tu jamais pensé que malgré tout une moquerie subie n'enlève rien à ce que tu as dis?...
> ...



as usual en accord avec toi l'ami !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois surtout qu'il y a ceux qui prenent tout au premier degré et les autres. Ceux qui postent un truc et qui, parce que derrière il y a un tir de barrage crient au scandale (c'est la première fois que je poste et je me fais jetter: vous êtes tous des enfoirés et je retourne chez moi), ceux qui disent lire les forums depuis des années mais ne voient pas que cela s'est toujours passé comme ca au bar, qui balancent le sempiternel discours des "anciens qui jouent entre eux" contre les "pauvres nouveaux sans défense qui se font lapider", qui face à ca se positionnent en soldats du bien, du bon goût et du sentiment dégoulinant devant lequel il faut absolument verser une larme sous peine d'être taxé "d'aristocratie", de "généraux de république bananière" (sic), j'en passe et des meilleures, "ceux qui n'osent pas répondre", pauvres petits êtres sans défense balancés en cas de post peace and love en pature aux assassins virtuels.
> 
> Grande tirade du deux: "je retourne en bas, le front haut et ma dignité par devers moi, rejoindre la masse immense des silencieux, des sans grade, des victimes des forums a qui on supprime toute liberté de parole". La liberté de parole c'est pouvoir s'exprimer, ce qui a été fait. Ce n'est pas exiger que tous soient d'accord avec tous.
> 
> Je ne vois même pas pourquoi je prends 5 minutes pour répondre. C'est totalement ridicule, et ca revient périodiquement : dans pas longtemps on va de nouveau y avoir droit. C'est quand, la fête à noeud noeud?



mais tu fais bien de le rappeler.

j'ajouterais juste pour ma part 



> Bonne saint valentin quand on est en pleine rupture, ça n'attire que des railleries chez moi...
> 
> je veux bien des bons sentiments (même si c'est beaucoup trop chrétien pour moi, cf mon pseudo...
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ce que je viens de lire ne fais que me confirmer que le rôle que j'ai décidé de jouer dans ces forums, est le bon !



je l'ai toujours dit. 


Pour ça que j'aime bien sonnyboy et que j'aimais bien Le Bonze (sisi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Je preferrerais que tu me la bouffes tout de suite, si tu veux bien...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je preferrerais que tu me la bouffes tout de suite, si tu veux bien...



allez 

*  ZIIIIIIIIIIP !!!!  *


----------



## anntraxh (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je preferrerais que tu me la bouffes tout de suite, si tu veux bien...



avec ou sans huile d'olive aux piments rouges ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

A gla gla...avec alem c'était de la limonade à coté...

Et pourtant j'avoue une nette tendance à l'hétéro sexualité, de là à me la tremper dans l'harissa...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Bon, et sinon, plus personne la ramène là ???

Gribouille a jeté un froid, faut oser passer derrière (j'me comprends...)


----------



## Titov (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois surtout qu'il y a ceux qui prenent tout au premier degré et les autres. Ceux qui postent un truc et qui, parce que derrière il y a un tir de barrage crient au scandale (c'est la première fois que je poste et je me fais jetter: vous êtes tous des enfoirés et je retourne chez moi), ceux qui disent lire les forums depuis des années mais ne voient pas que cela s'est toujours passé comme ca au bar, qui balancent le sempiternel discours des "anciens qui jouent entre eux" contre les "pauvres nouveaux sans défense qui se font lapider", qui face à ca se positionnent en soldats du bien, du bon goût et du sentiment dégoulinant devant lequel il faut absolument verser une larme sous peine d'être taxé "d'aristocratie", de "généraux de république bananière" (sic), j'en passe et des meilleures, "ceux qui n'osent pas répondre", pauvres petits êtres sans défense balancés en cas de post peace and love en pature aux assassins virtuels.
> 
> Grande tirade du deux: "je retourne en bas, le front haut et ma dignité par devers moi, rejoindre la masse immense des silencieux, des sans grade, des victimes des forums a qui on supprime toute liberté de parole". La liberté de parole c'est pouvoir s'exprimer, ce qui a été fait. Ce n'est pas exiger que tous soient d'accord avec tous.
> 
> Je ne vois même pas pourquoi je prends 5 minutes pour répondre. C'est totalement ridicule, et ca revient périodiquement : dans pas longtemps on va de nouveau y avoir droit. C'est quand, la fête à noeud noeud?



Ne pense pas que je vais me dégonfler et je suis ici chez moi comme toi d'ailleurs. Je n'exige pas que l'on soit d'accord avec moi mais j'exige d'être respecté. Surtout que je n'insultait personne bien au contraire. Je crois avoir touché une corde sensible mon capitaine... peu importe. J'ai lu en diagonale la suite du post... c'est pas brillant (oh pardon milles excuses... c'est une opinion personnelle).

Je passe ma vie professionnelle à défendre des types face à une machine qui écrase plus souvent qu'elle essaie de comprendre. Devant un juge on se trouve devant un ensemble de préjugés. Il faut se battre pour les bousculer. 

Je ne force personne à être heureux. Mais "nel mezzo del camin della mia vita" (Dante) j'ai appris une chose, le bonheur est dans toi et pas avec les autres ou grâce aux autres. C'est une attitude, une faculté une recherche interieure.

L'amour et l'amitié reste (oh pitié pas taper pas taper) pour moi une valeur ultime humaine.

Vous me faites penser à ces salons d'aristocrates ou le seul dieu est le bon mot quitte à ridiculiser tout ce que l'on voit, pense ou aime.

Oui je retourne en bas, c'est plus sympa.


----------



## Titov (16 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déscidé d'en rire car c'est ma meilleur solution pour dépasser la souffrance... ce qui est fait, est fait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais que tu as raison. La justice est un théatre et chacun a son rôle. Même dans les affaires les plus médiatisées, la vérité est loin d'être entière. Si tu dépasse le rôle qui t'es assigné alors tu perds ou tu es en danger. Ce qui est révoltant c'est que les notables, ceux des divers reseaux, passent à côté de la trappe. J'aurai des exemples mais pas dans ces forums.


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est révoltant c'est que les notables, ceux des divers reseaux, passent à côté de la trappe



J'en connais qui y passent à Trappes. Certes, le spectacle y est peu reluisant, mais certains s'en sortent.

J'ai bon là ?... Désolé


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2004)

Thierry Decloux qui lit en diagonale a dit:
			
		

> (bla bla bla) "nel mezzo del camin della mia vita" (Dante)



Arghhhhhhh! J'adore!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, reste!


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui y passent à Trappes. Certes, le spectacle y est peu reluisant, mais certains s'en sortent.
> 
> J'ai bon là ?... Désolé



C'est marrant je pensais qu'il passait mais qu'il s'arrêtait pas à trapes les notables


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2004)

Personne ne s'arrête à trapes, y a rien à y foutre.


----------



## bouilla (17 Février 2004)

si y'a le circuit Beltoise


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Moi, je l'ai mauvaise, cette année


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2005)

Il est de ces threads qu'il vaut mieux laisser enterré.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

La St Valentin, J'ai Jamais Supporté ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> La St Valentin, J'ai Jamais Supporté ça...



Saint Valentin... Fête des pingouins!!!  ... Et des fleuristes ; avant tout...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

ATTENTION, C'EST UN DE MES PLUS BEAUX POSTS : 


Il est bon parfois de se forcer à rentrer dans le moule, car aprés, ça permet de rentrer dans LA moule.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION, C'EST UN DE MES PLUS BEAUX POSTS :
> 
> .


 Je confirme...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

J'ai honte...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est de ces threads qu'il vaut mieux laisser enterré.



pas mieux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai honte...



Noooon! Surtout pas! C'est tellement la réalité...


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai honte...


D'avoir écrit "sa" au lieu de "ça" ?
Tu peux 

Mais je te comprends, moi même parfois les mauvaises habitudes orthographiques de certains me contaminent, un jour je vais vraiment m'énerver (et personne ne s'en apercevra comme d'habitude).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est bon parfois de se forcer à rentrer dans le moule, car aprés, ça permet de rentrer dans LA moule.



Ben si y en a qui font ça qu'une fois par an pour le 14/02, faut qu'ils trouvent autre chose !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Qu'est ce que tu racontes !!??

Drogué...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben si y en a qui font ça qu'une fois par an pour le 14/02, faut qu'ils trouvent autre chose !



Attends, j'arrive pas à me forcer à rentrer dans le moule tous les ans non plus...
Donc ça divise d'autant..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attends, j'arrive pas à me forcer à rentrer dans le moule tous les ans non plus...
> Donc ça divise d'autant..



MA, chuis rebelle, la preuve j'ai un mac...

Je préfère inverser le truc, le 14/02, le seul jour de l'année où c'est repos. Mieux comme ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

màj


----------

